# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ที่ดินเปล่าถมแล้วให้เช่าในถนนนวลจันทร์ กรุงเทพมหานคร

## PRAPAS99

*ต้องการให้เช่าที่ดินเปล่าถมแล้วราคาถูก มีเนื้อที่ให้เช่าตั้งแต่ 1 ไร่ จนถึง 2 ไร่ ที่ดินที่ให้เช่าเข้าไปในถนนนวลจันทร์ซอย 56 หรือ ซอยโพธิ์สุวรรณ เขาไปในซอยนวลจันทร์ 56 ประมาณ 600 เมตร ถึงถนนหักศอกให้เลี้ยวขวามือ ที่ดินที่ให้เช่าตั้งอยู่ทางด้านซ้ายมือ ที่ดินที่ให้เช่าอยู่ติดกับทางเข้าหมู่บ้านอารียา ขณะนี้กำลังก่อสร้างถนนคอนกรีตกว้างประมาณ 6 เมตร จะแล้วเสร็จประมาณสิ้นเดือนพฤษภาคม 2565 ถนนนวลจันทร์ซอย 56 เป็นเส้นทางลัดไป สถานีตำรวจนครบาล ส.น.โคกคราม และ ถนนนวลจันทร์ซอย 36 และ ถนนนวมินทร์ได้ ให้เช่าในราคาไร่ละ 40,000 บาท/เดือน หรือ ในราคาตารางวาละ 100 บาท/เดือน
สนใจติดต่อที่ คุณแอ๊ก 085-358-3556*

----------


## PRAPAS99

*ต้องการให้เช่าที่ดินเปล่าถมแล้วราคาถูก มีเนื้อที่ให้เช่าตั้งแต่ 1 ไร่ จนถึง 2 ไร่ ที่ดินที่ให้เช่าเข้าไปในถนนนวลจันทร์ซอย 56 หรือ ซอยโพธิ์สุวรรณ เขาไปในซอยนวลจันทร์ 56 ประมาณ 600 เมตร ถึงถนนหักศอกให้เลี้ยวขวามือ ที่ดินที่ให้เช่าตั้งอยู่ทางด้านซ้ายมือ ที่ดินที่ให้เช่าอยู่ติดกับทางเข้าหมู่บ้านอารียา ขณะนี้กำลังก่อสร้างถนนคอนกรีตกว้างประมาณ 6 เมตร จะแล้วเสร็จประมาณสิ้นเดือนพฤษภาคม 2565 ถนนนวลจันทร์ซอย 56 เป็นเส้นทางลัดไป สถานีตำรวจนครบาล ส.น.โคกคราม และ ถนนนวลจันทร์ซอย 36 และ ถนนนวมินทร์ได้ ให้เช่าในราคาไร่ละ 40,000 บาท/เดือน หรือ ในราคาตารางวาละ 100 บาท/เดือน
สนใจติดต่อที่ คุณแอ๊ก 085-358-3556*

----------

